# Hi, I'm new -- what a great pigeon site this is!



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi everyone. Just wanted to introduce myself as RoundAbout, which is the name of my favorite pigeon. She is a Birmingham Roller living with 14 others, all named as pets. She is mated to TopsyTurvy, and they are now taking care of their second batch of squeakers, RoughnTumble and SteelDust. I have a chair in the coop, so I can enjoy the interactions of the pigeons in the coop. Our coop measures about 10 by 10 feet and is broken into two sections, one for the breeders and one for the flyers. Each nice morning I let out the flyers to have their joyous flight in the bright blue sky. These pigeons are technically my husband's, but he is sick and can't care for them, so they have become my pets.

Just went out yesterday and found another new baby in RolyPoly and UpsyDaisy's nest, and my husband thought of its name -- PeanutButterBrickle!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Roundabout and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! I'm glad you are enjoying the site and the discussion board.

Terry


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Welcome*

Glad you stop by. I also have rollers, WOE tumblers, fantails, homers. Sound like your having a nice year with all the babies. Sorry about your husband will pray for him. What color roller do you have?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pigeons are just so fun to watch, aren't they?
Beautiful birds you have there. Enjoy them.

Reti


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk


----------



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

Upcd, most of our pigeons are red check or ash red, but five are blue check. I'm waiting to see what ZigZag who is red and TwirlAway who is blue will produce colorwise. Click on the atttachment to see SkyRoller, one of the prettiest.

RoundAbout


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*A Wing Shake*

Hi RoundAbout, Welcome to you and your husband our fine forum! 

It is a nice way to begin posting your pigeon family and sharing a bit of you with us. 

We all have one very basic thing in common here and that is the appreciaition of birds, especially the great Pigeon. Enjoy!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh my, what a beautiful bird!!!

Reti


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

SkyRoller is magnificent!
I myself have a special liking for ash-red pigeons, and this one is a beauty!
If ZigZag (ash-red) breeds with TwirlAway (Blue, wildtype) you will end up with Ash-Red Littlens, as Ash-Red in a dominant Gene to Blue, there are oh so many other variables in a pigeons genetic makeup that make every new pidgie unique, and it's lots of fun to predict what littlens will come from a specific pair.


----------



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

Thank you all for the nice welcome. Alaska, I enjoyed your website. If you are interested in seeing most of our pigeons (I haven't put in the newer ones yet) here is the link: www.geocities.com/mdabw_ba_ma/pigeons. I hope that link works! Still new at this!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

You definately have some nice birds there, RolyPoly is a bit of a poser


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You have really awsome birds. They look so healthy and happy.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome Roundabout,

That is certainly a very beautiful family of birds....thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------

